# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  Sugar needs a foot

## sandinthekeys

We have a 3 month old African Grey parrot that was born without a foot. She has a stub but no toes. She can climb, but she can't perch very well because her balance is off.
We are a small family owned pet shop in The Florida Keys and would like to help Sugar get a new foot and than a new home.004.jpg

----------


## raysspl

Messaged ya

----------


## Qprint

Please let me know if you still need assistance.

----------


## sandinthekeys

Yes we are still looking for some assistance with this.

----------

